# Timely Payments



## companey (Sep 9, 2010)

I work in the State of Nevada and I am getting conflicting feed back with timely payment from insurance companies.  I have been told payment is 30 days from date of service and I also have been told 45 days from date of service.  Does anybody know which is correct? Where can I find this information at?

Thank You!


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 10, 2010)

I am not in Nevada, but have lived/worked in multiple states.  In my experience, the best place to find this information is on your state's website.  They should have either a link to the state's Department of Insurance or a search engine to find it.  Some insurance companies may say they don't have to follow the guideline because they aren't physically located in that state; however, if they do business there, they have to follow guidelines, because they have to get a license to be "sold" in that state.  Most states have either a 30 or 45 day rule; and it applies to "clean" claims.

Hope this helps,


----------



## capricew (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi, 

i also work in nevada, and our state regulation for claims payment is 30 days as long as you are contracted with the insurer.  This doesnt mean that they have to pay within 30 days, it means they have to send a denial, a payment or correspondence on why the claim is being held/reviewed.


----------



## companey (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank You very much!!!!  This does Help.


----------



## cyndeew (Sep 10, 2010)

Actually, it's 30 days for all carriers. And, if a claim is pended for additional information, the request must be sent within 20 days of receipt of the initial claim. After 30 days, the carrier is required to pay interest. See http://www.leg.state.nv.us/NRS/NRS-690B.html#NRS690BSec012


----------



## Santhi S (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi..
I have a doubt on renewing membership...
I'm currently out from the corporate company and how can I renewal my membership & wat is the payments details


----------

